# Sno Way Pump Help



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello i have purchased a 6 1/2 foot sno way plow recently and i just tryed it out. The left and right cylinders work fine and so does the up position on the up and down cylinder. I cannot get the plow to go down. I do not have the plow mounted on a vehicle yet i just am pushing against the frame of the plow creating a force to push the cylinder as if it were going down. The switch is in the down position but i cannot push the cylinder. It moves a tiny bit but thats it. Also when i engage the down pressure mode the pump runs. Is this normal or do you just turn the down pressure off when it starts to lift the front of the vehicle up? Again im new at this and not to knowlagble at the sno way set up. Also it is a Fenner Fluid Power pump and motor if that helps. Thanks Alot, Case Plow


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Case Plow;1457023 said:


> Hello i have purchased a 6 1/2 foot sno way plow recently and i just tryed it out. The left and right cylinders work fine and so does the up position on the up and down cylinder. I cannot get the plow to go down. I do not have the plow mounted on a vehicle yet i just am pushing against the frame of the plow creating a force to push the cylinder as if it were going down. The switch is in the down position but i cannot push the cylinder. It moves a tiny bit but thats it. Also when i engage the down pressure mode the pump runs. Is this normal or do you just turn the down pressure off when it starts to lift the front of the vehicle up? Again im new at this and not to knowlagble at the sno way set up. Also it is a Fenner Fluid Power pump and motor if that helps. Thanks Alot, Case Plow


As for the pump running while in down pressure, yes that is normal, because the pump puts pressure for the down force. 
For it not going down, I'd put it on the vehicle, and I think you will find that the plow will go down, because there is pressure holding in the up position. And it needs the weight of the plow to fall.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

*Unit will not lower* Down pressure switch
OFF)
Plugged breather cap See Maintenance section
Low or no current available at lower solenoid 
Lower solenoid valve sticking or stuck 
Lower solenoid coil inoperative 
Raise cylinder damaged allowing movement in
one direction only
Flow control orifice plugged

*Unit will not lower Or Unit will not apply Down pressure*(Down pressure switch
ON)
Motor not running 
Down pressure valve stuck partially shifted 
Lower solenoid valve sticking or stuck
Inoperative down pressure, pressure switch 
Inoperative down pressure solenoid/valve 
Down pressure relief valve setting to low 
Down pressure toggle switch (in control box)inoperative
Broken wire/ open circuit in down pressure electrical circuit

Fenner manual

http://www.snoway.com/service/Fenner Repair/97100036A.pdf

24/25 owner's manual and parts manual

http://www.snoway.com/service/Owner Manuals/97100200E.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100204j.pdf

There is a little help.

The unit should both raise and lower hydraulicly.


----------



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

Those manuals are life savers thank you very very much. I found out that the pressure relief was turned out all the way so there was no pressure to move the cylinder. Gave it 2 turns and it works fine. Also does anyone know how to determine the model and year of the plow? The serial begins with 24107 but I don't know what that means. Another thing is the plow don't have lights because your headlights are suppose to shine thru the clear lexan but it is scratched. Does anybody have any idea of how to fab up a light bracket? Thanks, Case Plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What vehicle?


----------



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

2001 jeep wrangler


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

will get the links for a light kit when I am at a different machine.


----------



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

Basher i saw that you sell sno way parts and such. Could you give me a price on the new headlights that sno way uses and a bracket? I was on your website but there are no prices. Thanks, Case Plow


----------

